# Flashing hi viz mesh safety vest



## tassie2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello all

At a big local agricultural show in Tassie I bough an orange fluoro mesh vest from a site.

The vest is bright orange lightweight mesh,
It has lime green reflector tape across back and front.

It's best feature is 20 bright red flashing LED lights.

At night it stands out like you know what.
Looks like a xmas tree.

Have included a basic pic.
Hard to show flashing lights, might make a video.

Would be good safety backup draped over back of my coosa kyak seat at night..
Truckies buy them.
It runs off 2 AA batteries in a small cartridge with an on off button.

Is called a Tuppies Top

The comany name is

thompson trading 
phone 0414 768 888

ideal for night , kayaking fishing .bike riding etc etc

Can't remember price but wasn't overly expensive.

PS 
A neat idea on vest is a tag you can fill in..

NAME
ADDRESS
BLOOD TYPE
ALLERGIES

Would be a good fill in tag to have on a PFD I reckon as a safety feature.

Regards from Tassie


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

You'll have prawns and squid jumping all over you :lol:


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Free bait / entree? Ripper!


----------

